# dc today



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so after reading the other posts about deer creek i figured i should give it a try as ive never fished it through the ice and i had to be back home at noon so i ended up getting up there at 7 to be the first one up there in the parking lot in the dark i thought i would try to take a look at the lake and see how it looks so i turned my car towards the lake and got stuck i was meeting jat83 up there to fish and i was hoping he had a 4x4 but just 10 minuets after i got stuck someone else showed up with a truck and was able to jerk me out of the snow so a very big thanks to you guys who helped me so after that i walked out on the lake about a 10 minuet straight out walk and i figured i would be around 20 feet deep there but it turned out to only be about 10 feet so i set up my poles and let them sit there while i set up the shelter to get out of the snow then around 7:30 the fish started to bite just as jat83 showed up i got my first fish not to big but he sure was fat a decent bow then the next one was a small one then from there they were all around 16 inches with the biggest one was 17 which i almost lost just as it came out of the hole the line broke right at the jig and i had to jump down and grab it before it went back in the hole and the day was great for icefishing we also happened to meet another forum member up there blueboy22 (i really hope i remembered it right if not im sorry) and we had some good times not wanting to go home i stretched every minuet i could out of it and had to rush home but i think were going to do it again tamarow and im really sorry but im unable to add the photos as i guess there to big for the server sorry


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work!!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Goods Times for sure. I have some pic's of the Trip, These four fish are BigBoy's fish










I didn't get any pic's of jat83 's Fish but here's the only one I kept. I had one dink about 8 inches that went back in because he was a dink and A nice keeper went back in because he was smarter then me.










I'm set and ready for tomorrow, Bigboy if you want to meet me in the same Place Iv got the worms


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey im planning on going up i just might go up even earlier and see if the fishings any good before the sun comes up but im not to sure yet but either way i will be there we need to get the ones that got away today


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great report but impossible to read without running out of air! ........ <---might help


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

flyguy7 said:


> Great report but impossible to read without running out of air! ........ <---might help


yea i know im not very good at punctuation or spelling i do apologize


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the report, some nice bow's bigboy. I think I will take a couple of the kids out tomorrow afternoon for a few hours and try to hook some of those fat little swimmers.

The Coach


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never fished DC when the hard deck is on and have only fished the inlet as the provo goes into it, where's a good place to hit the hard deck at?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> I've never fished DC when the hard deck is on and have only fished the inlet as the provo goes into it, where's a good place to hit the hard deck at?


Fireboy, You have to park at the inlet where the Provo river comes in, there is a state Park there that is hard packed snow and easy to get stuck in. From there just walk out on the ice and head toward the traintracks. you can fish anywhere once you past the inlet. This is just about the only frozen part of the Lake thats thick enough. And it's where everyone goes. Fish close to the bottem.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I will have to post the pic of my fish that I got yesterday. I caught 2, one was small and jumped back into the hole after I landed it and unhooked himself which made it even easier for me. The second fish was a fat 15" male that was really dark colored. I will post the pic when I have the camera handy. I didn't make it up there today because I slept in. I can't wait to see what next week brings wherever we decide to go!!!


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Those were some nice pics! What tackle were you using?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

We were using a little of everything, Small Orange Tube jigs, Green tube jigs, White jigs, Ice Fly's. Didn't really matter as long as as you tip it with a worm and keep right off the Bottom. I talked to some guys from Herber today and they only use a hook with two Eggs and tiped with a worm. We went again today and here are some pic's.








This one was 16 inches and they're FAT.








Here's Bigboy and My friend Mike.








If anyone ever gets a chance to Fish with bigboybdub your in for a real treat. He is the nicest
Guy Iv ever meet. Anything thats his,is yours as far as he's concerned, A really Great Guy. Thanks bdub


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So that is where the two of you ended up sounds like the fishing was about he same as I had but the drive I took was longer and the hike was well lets just say it's a hike! :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

"If anyone ever gets a chance to Fish with bigboybdub your in for a real treat. He is the nicest
Guy Iv ever meet. Anything thats his,is yours as far as he's concerned, A really Great Guy. Thanks bdub"

+1


----------

